# friend does mated with different males



## gingerdragon (Nov 11, 2014)

These two girls were housed together for a long time and get along fine but what I'm wondering is:
If I mate them with two different bucks can I put them together to birth thier litters if they succeed in conception within two days of one another or would it be better to separate them? I'm worried about the smell of the males on the other girl and the selfabortion (whitten or bruce?) effect. I also am thinking that I could keep them together for two weeks and then separate them so that I know whose babies are whose. If they give birth on the same day wouldn't the stress of trying to give birth while another is doing the same be a problem?


----------



## TaartjeMous (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello Gingerdragon.

You can keep the two moms together, but put them in the same cage way before the due date (So they're getting used to living together again).
Having two females reduces a lot off stress. They will take care of the young ones together and will switch posts during feeding time..

If you want to know what littler is of what doe breed them separably. Fist one and the second one four days later 

Hope this helps!!


----------

